# How to "Cap Off" One Particular Irrigation Head?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Half of my back is ran by one single zone. In the corner of my backyard the terrain slopes downward to my neighbors back yard and I just know that water from one fan sprinkler head is flooding into their back yard.
How would I stop this one single fan spray style head from operating? I thought it would be as simple as buying a new sprinkler head that is just a cap that little stem that pops up instead of a fan spray head so it essentially caps it off like a soda bottle.
When I went searching the internet for this item, I couldn't really find anything that fits what I envisioned.
Does such an item exist? I don't want to dig into the ground and cap it off at the main line in case I want to use it in the future.
If it isn't apparent already I have next to zero knowledge working with irrigation systems, but I'm learning as I go.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

What model head?


----------



## bptexan (Jun 21, 2020)

Cdub5_ said:


> Half of my back is ran by one single zone. In the corner of my backyard the terrain slopes downward to my neighbors back yard and I just know that water from one fan sprinkler head is flooding into their back yard.
> How would I stop this one single fan spray style head from operating? I thought it would be as simple as buying a new sprinkler head that is just a cap that little stem that pops up instead of a fan spray head so it essentially caps it off like a soda bottle.
> When I went searching the internet for this item, I couldn't really find anything that fits what I envisioned.
> Does such an item exist? I don't want to dig into the ground and cap it off at the main line in case I want to use it in the future.
> ...


Have you tried tightening the screw that controls the spray rate at the top? I did this recently to a few heads that I didn't want to water an area. A very little water still eeks out, but it was easy to do and didn't require digging it out or buying additional parts.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Hunter and rain bird both have "shut off cap" for certain models. It doesn't exactly do what you envisioned at the nozzle, but rather at the body assembly. Really need to know the brand and model of the body you're running though.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

Worst case scenario, you could cut the sod out on one side of the spray body, remove the body, throw a cap on the funny pipe & plug in the spray body inlet, set the spray body back in position, and neatly replace the sod.

This would take less than 5 minutes to complete, cost less than $2 from any hardware store, and have virtually no damage. Re-installing the head would be the opposite order of operations above. 

Setting the spray body back in is optional, but helpful in knowing the exact underground location if you would like to hook it back up in the future.

Adjusting the flow down or a blanking cap would definitely be easier.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Cdub5_ said:


> Half of my back is ran by one single zone. In the corner of my backyard the terrain slopes downward to my neighbors back yard and I just know that water from one fan sprinkler head is flooding into their back yard.
> How would I stop this one single fan spray style head from operating? I thought it would be as simple as buying a new sprinkler head that is just a cap that little stem that pops up instead of a fan spray head so it essentially caps it off like a soda bottle.
> When I went searching the internet for this item, I couldn't really find anything that fits what I envisioned.
> Does such an item exist? I don't want to dig into the ground and cap it off at the main line in case I want to use it in the future.
> ...


If you have the popular Rain Bird 1800 series spray heads, then you need these:

Amazon.com: Rain Bird 1800XC 3-PACK | Cap for 1800-Series Spray Head Sprinkler | Caps AND Gaskets Included 

If you think you'll never use this head again, the best option is to dig it up and just use a standard pipe plug/cap to plug the port after removing the head and it's plumbing.


----------

